# Positive potlicking - how to handle it.



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Fishing a great spot. but it sure is a small spot. catching some fish and chilling the most.....
Potlicking boat pulls right on up next to me with me looking right straight at them.

I cast right into the middle of their boat with a big ole thud on his gel coat. Dude says "whoa whoa whoa man" with a confused look on his face arms raised.

I said "holy cow man sorry....i was fishing there....didnt see you pull up."

He got the message .... but not until the second cast into his boat....


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol that's pretty good!! I usually play really loud rap music and they'll usually leave!!


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

Had a friend tell me that some dude got in front of his friend's boat, and started fishing where he was fishing. His friend grabs a gun and fires warning shots, and the dude left.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Sportfishing29 said:


> Had a friend tell me that some dude got in front of his friend's boat, and started fishing where he was fishing. His friend grabs a gun and fires warning shots, and the dude left.


That don't seem very positive!!


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

sun burn said:


> That don't seem very positive!!


I don't think he shot to kill, but to just get rid of him. I have no idea what happened there, but it is what it is. You can't change people's minds or the past.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds like your friend is an idiot who should not own a gun.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

tunchistheman said:


> Sounds like your friend is an idiot who should not own a gun.


Exactly what I was thinking.sad3sm


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If boats come rolling up with binoculars because they see you catching nice trout in the middle of the bay all you have to do is commence to out fish them in a kayak and they will move on. It has happened more than once.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

tunchistheman said:


> Sounds like your friend is an idiot who should not own a gun.


X3


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

tunchistheman said:


> Sounds like your friend is an idiot who should not own a gun.


x 4


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Coulda jumped up on his boat and took a dump on his console....that's positive.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sportfishing29 said:


> Had a friend tell me that some dude got in front of his friend's boat, and started fishing where he was fishing. His friend grabs a gun and fires warning shots, and the dude left.


Nice hijack. Its people like your buddy that give us responsible firearm owners a bad name. Do me a favor tell your buddy a bunch of 2coolers called him a jackass.

Although, he could have just been making up a story to sound cool. If that is the case, he is a loser.

OP- nice way to handle the potlickers.

250yds is not potlicking. Casting distance is!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Sportfishing29 said:


> I don't think he shot to kill, but to just get rid of him.


Why not? We're talking about shooting potlickers here which the state of Texas and federal government have clearly identified as reasonable threats to maintain by the use of deadly force.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

And we have another retarded thread......


Does anyone even fish anymore?


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

zthomas18 said:


> And we have another retarded thread......
> 
> x2


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

zthomas18 said:


> And we have another retarded thread......
> 
> Does anyone even fish anymore?


I fished twice last week, and I plan on fishing at least twice this week, maybe more.


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nice hijack. Its people like your buddy that give us responsible firearm owners a bad name. Do me a favor tell your buddy a bunch of 2coolers called him a jackass.
> 
> Although, he could have just been making up a story to sound cool. If that is the case, he is a loser.
> 
> ...


He's not my friend, but he's my friend's friend. There are some stupid fire armed people in this world, him included. I agree that was kind of retarded pushing the envelope.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

sun burn said:


> That don't seem very positive!!


That could lead to some very serious consequences. I would be on the phone to the law if some idiot did that around me. Can't fix stupid.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sportfishing29 said:


> Had a friend tell me that some dude got in front of his friend's boat, and started fishing where he was fishing. His friend grabs a gun and fires warning shots, and the dude left.





sun burn said:


> That don't seem very positive!!





tunchistheman said:


> Sounds like your friend is an idiot who should not own a gun.





SaltwaterJunkie said:


> X3





Fowl Play said:


> x 4


X5...Everyone knows that a flare gun in indicated in these situations! :idea:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

zthomas18 said:


> And we have another retarded thread......
> 
> Does anyone even fish anymore?


Most of us are at work making money to fish, what are you doing in momma's basement? Haha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

This thread reminds me of a couple times when someone thought I was potlicking on them. I was downwind from them and couldn't hear a word he was saying but he was sure waving his arms around alot. He had his boat anchored right where I always catch fish. They waded down the shoreline until they got about 50 yards from me. Turned around and waded back to the boat and left. I didn't see them catch a fish. I relocated to where they were and started catching fish right where their boat was anchored. The next time I went I was in my kayak, in the same spot, and the same boat pulled up on the shoreline about half the distance I was from him last time. Guess it's ok if the person is the potlicker and not the potlickee....


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Most of us are at work making money to fish, what are you doing in momma's basement? Haha
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I'm at work bright and early with you smack. I remember a time when you were posting on here non stop cuz your old job gave you a bunch of free time. Heard through the grapevine you started a new job. Ever since then you have been been grumpy and acting like your the only one who works around here! Let's go gig. I'll bring the beer and u bring the light.

Oh ya. I also don't know anywhere to gig and my sisters friends cousin is in town and he wants to know the best place to fish without getting in the water or having to really try.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Fishing a great spot. but it sure is a small spot. catching some fish and chilling the most.....
> Potlicking boat pulls right on up next to me with me looking right straight at them.
> 
> I cast right into the middle of their boat with a big ole thud on his gel coat. Dude says "whoa whoa whoa man" with a confused look on his face arms raised.
> ...


That is destruction to private property, and punishable by law.

Now how do you feel?:cop:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

My buddy anchored a Boston Whaler at the POC big jetties, about 20 yards from me, and we all started fishing. He was 30 yards from another boat, and a big ol Latino dude didn't say a word, but cast a pyramid sinker into the Boston Whaler, chipping an inch of gelcoat off the bow. My buddy told the guy he would cut his line, if he did that again. The Latino dude said nothing but dug around and pulled out a bowie knife, and just stood there looking at us, flashing the blade. Nice. On Saturdays, which it was that day, jetty boats should expect company, and often close by. You don't get 50 yards of rocks all to yourself.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> That is destruction to private property, and punishable by law.
> 
> Now how do you feel?:cop:


Would rather take full responsibility legally or take a full ***** whoopin than tolerate rudeness in a man. Thats how i feel. where do you stand?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Would rather take full responsibility legally or take a full ***** whoopin than tolerate rudeness in a man. Thats how i feel. where do you stand?


I would go on a fishing forum post a tread about it showing what a man I really am.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll tell you right now.. If you want to get pot licked put a top drive on your boat... It never fails even if we are not on fish three boats will pull up within 100 yards.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

"Fishing my numbahs" -Yankee for potlicking.


----------



## DiddyP (Aug 9, 2013)

Is there a rule/law where it say how far we have to park from each other in the water?
People's act like their own the water or what?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

there aint no law, but etiquette suggests that you do not cut off someones drift or wade. ive been fishing the Selma off TCD and had a boat get to within beer tossing distance. 

ive also been followed by another boat that didnt notice i was slowing down and came within 30 ft of me before he swerved and missed running up my back side. I dont like boats following me either.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

JustSlabs said:


> *Guess it's ok if the person is the potlicker and not the potlickee....*


That seems to be a pretty common way of thinking I believe.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> I'll tell you right now.. If you want to get pot licked put a top drive on your boat... It never fails even if we are not on fish three boats will pull up within 100 yards.


100 yards isn't all that close! :wink::biggrin:

I just got back from fishing in Venice this past weekend and it seems like everybody there does a little potlicking. There were several times we could've tossed beers at each other but it didn't seem to affect the fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> 100 yards isn't all that close! :wink::biggrin:
> 
> I just got back from fishing in Venice this past weekend and it seems like everybody there does a little potlicking. There were several times we could've tossed beers at each other but it didn't seem to affect the fishing.


I don't go fishing to rub elbows with potlickers. I can see if it is the weekend and Im fishing estes flats but if Im in the middle of the bay anchored out slamming fish and some cheesedicks come running up because they see us catching fish I will say something. That is BS

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't go fishing to rub elbows with potlickers. I can see if it is the weekend and Im fishing estes flats but if Im in the middle of the bay anchored out slamming fish and some cheesedicks come running up because they see us catching fish I will say something. That is BS
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I'll be sure to stop by and share a couple cast with ya :biggrin:

If you don't want people around you while you are fishing maybe you should stay home or pick a different hobby! Just sayin


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*well*

You shoulda looked behind ya and seen that i had dropped my beer about the same time my favorite fishing cap blew off and wasn't paying attention to you at the moment


txbred said:


> there aint no law, but etiquette suggests that you do not cut off someones drift or wade. ive been fishing the Selma off TCD and had a boat get to within beer tossing distance.
> 
> ive also been followed by another boat that didnt notice i was slowing down and came within 30 ft of me before he swerved and missed running up my back side. I dont like boats following me either.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Reynolds4 said:


> 100 yards isn't all that close! :wink::biggrin:


I can make a cast pretty close from the top of that tower.


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

The first one that leaves the dock owns the water. All of it. Everybody else is a potlicker. Why don't we just settle down and fish?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Non allowed posting subjects

30. Complaints about cutting off your drift, pot lickers, burn boats, boats running between you and the shore and all the other things that have been posted about a thousand times before because of bad manners on the water. You only have to drive a couple of minutes on any road to see the same behavior. We all know there are idiots on the water. Ignore them and hope they don't reproduce.

_this is from 2cool FAQ section._

the only reason I copied that is cause I made mention of "lack of fishing etiquette" in my last report and all of a sudden my report is no longer there.....interesting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> I'll be sure to stop by and share a couple cast with ya :biggrin:
> 
> If you don't want people around you while you are fishing maybe you should stay home or pick a different hobby! Just sayin


You must be one of them if you think this way. I don't mind sharing water with people that have courtesy and common sense but when the whole bay is wide open and all of a sudden boats come rolling up on the area you are fishing running through the fish and being loud it is not ok. 
There are times on Sabine when there may be ten or more boats drifting parallel to each other and trolling back to the spot they started and all is fine until some doofus comes running their boat over the fish and weaving in and out of drifters just to stop, cast a few times, pop the top on a beer and run off wide open. That kind of **** is uncalled for.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You must be one of them if you think this way. I don't mind sharing water with people that have courtesy and common sense but when the whole bay is wide open and all of a sudden boats come rolling up on the area you are fishing running through the fish and being loud it is not ok.
> There are times on Sabine when there may be ten or more boats drifting parallel to each other and trolling back to the spot they started and all is fine until some doofus comes running their boat over the fish and weaving in and out of drifters just to stop, cast a few times, pop the top on a beer and run off wide open. That kind of **** is uncalled for.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Like I said...I'll be sure to stop and share "YOUR" spot with ya! It'll be fun. :cheers:

What if you are the doofus who decided he wants to anchor up where everyone else is drifting and then gets mad at everyone else...still potlicking?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> Like I said...I'll be sure to stop and share "YOUR" spot with ya! It'll be fun. :cheers:
> 
> What if you are the doofus who decided he wants to anchor up where everyone else is drifting and then gets mad at everyone else...still potlicking?


I know better

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

Hollon said:


> The first one that leaves the dock owns the water. All of it. Everybody else is a potlicker. Why don't we just settle down and fish?


X2


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Hollon said:


> The first one that leaves the dock owns the water. All of it. Everybody else is a potlicker. Why don't we just settle down and fish?


cause its not realistic. THINK ABOUT IT. 
Yea sure there are plenty of places to fish in the texas bay systems but daaayum...I for one dont have the gas money or the patience to be ran off by disrespectful yuppies. Im allll about chilling and letting things slide..hell its part of fishin... but as the years pass by there are more and more people on the water and those people should at least show a little respect and give a man some breathing room. we damm sure shouldnt be teaching newbies on 2cool that potlickin is ok...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> Like I said...I'll be sure to stop and share "YOUR" spot with ya! It'll be fun. :cheers:
> 
> What if you are the doofus who decided he wants to anchor up where everyone else is drifting and then gets mad at everyone else...still potlicking?


I knew you were kidding

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

FLAT FISHY said:


> You shoulda looked behind ya and seen that i had dropped my beer about the same time my favorite fishing cap blew off and wasn't paying attention to you at the moment


ive got a new boat rule. no more turning around to get hats. and this applies to me also. :cheers:


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

robolivar said:


> cause its not realistic. THINK ABOUT IT.
> Yea sure there are plenty of places to fish in the texas bay systems but daaayum...I for one dont have the gas money or the patience to be ran off by disrespectful yuppies. Im allll about chilling and letting things slide..hell its part of fishin... but as the years pass by there are more and more people on the water and those people should at least show a little respect and give a man some breathing room. we damm sure shouldnt be teaching newbies on 2cool that potlickin is ok...


I agree with you...BUT, you can't teach some people to be courteous. You've either got it or you don't. Its sort of like fixing STUPID...just doesn't happen. I for one try to analyze the situation before starting a drift to be sure I'm not cutting anyone off but there have been times when someone started their drift 200-300 yards further back than everyone else and I've cut in there by accident thinking they were anchored off the shoreline.

I've fished with some so-called well known guides that curse and holler and the average Joe fishing for what they consider to be either potlicking or plan lack of knowledge and then they will turn around and do the exact same thing with some ridiculous excuse as to why they had the right to do. I guess it's entitlement sad3sm

I just try to remember that everyone starts off as a newbie.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> I agree with you...BUT, you can't teach some people to be courteous. You've either got it or you don't. Its sort of like fixing STUPID...just doesn't happen. I for one try to analyze the situation before starting a drift to be sure I'm not cutting anyone off but there have been times when someone started their drift 200-300 yards further back than everyone else and I've cut in there by accident thinking they were anchored off the shoreline.
> 
> I've fished with some so-called well known guides that curse and holler and the average Joe fishing for what they consider to be either potlicking or plan lack of knowledge and then they will turn around and do the exact same thing with some ridiculous excuse as to why they had the right to do. I guess it's entitlement sad3sm
> 
> I just try to remember that everyone starts off as a newbie.


Definitely. There is a huge difference between ignorance, stupidity and just plain assholish. 
Ignorant people don't know any better but may learn how to act on the water.
Stupid people were ignorant and just never learn, continuing what they have always done no matter what.
Assholish people, well we all know these guys. They think no further than their own nose and coudn't care less about how their behavior effects those around them.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't fish weekends much anymore, but when I do and found the fish, I'll run across the bay or pass and take out a box of crackers, crumble them up and throw them out, then leave! Crackers attract birds and pilgrims. That or just take your calon
off your motor- lol
Remember we teach the younger generations about manners on the water.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Definitely. There is a huge difference between ignorance, stupidity and just plain assholish.
> Ignorant people don't know any better but may learn how to act on the water.
> Stupid people were ignorant and just never learn, continuing what they have always done no matter what.
> Assholish people, well we all know these guys. They think no further than their own nose and coudn't care less about how their behavior effects those around them.
> ...


Seems like the ignorant are just turning into assholish now days, seems like most of the issues I can remember recently were due to that type.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam! (Feb 24, 2014)

I like to fake them out. When I see a boat checking things out as they go by, we like to start "setting the hook," and pretend we are pulling in fish and throwing them in the ice chest. As soon as they set up for a drift or wade, we haul arse out of there. haha

On a serious note, I have found a way to keep them off of you. A few fishing trips this winter I hadn't done laundry in a while and was in a pinch for some warm fishing clothes. I dug through my closet and threw on some random wild assortment of mismatched colors and socks on. Bright green shirt, super thick knee high socks with flames on them. I mean, I looked like a complete weirdo... no one potlicked us that day. We were hammering some trout, and still people didn't want to come near me. haha I might have to spray paint my waders next.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just have your wife wear a bikini on the boat...doesn't matter if you are catching fish or not someone is going to potlick ya  unless of course she doesn't need to being wearing a bikini...that'll keep em away :rotfl:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I got potlicked pretty bad a couple weeks ago. on a sunday, in the landcut with about 7 boats total in a 20 mile stretch, this dude pulls up and anchors about 75 feet away from me. I just stood there staring at him, and then, as God as my witness....I hear my 10 year old son in the background say (pretty loudly) "Dad, what's up with that potlicker"

I about laughed my *** off the boat.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I got potlicked pretty bad a couple weeks ago. on a sunday, in the landcut with about 7 boats total in a 20 mile stretch, this dude pulls up and anchors about 75 feet away from me. I just stood there staring at him, and then, as God as my witness....I hear my 10 year old son in the background say (pretty loudly) "Dad, what's up with that potlicker"
> 
> I about laughed my *** off the boat.


Gotta love kids!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I got potlicked pretty bad a couple weeks ago. on a sunday, in the landcut with about 7 boats total in a 20 mile stretch, this dude pulls up and anchors about 75 feet away from me. I just stood there staring at him, and then, as God as my witness....I hear my 10 year old son in the background say (pretty loudly) "Dad, what's up with that potlicker"
> 
> I about laughed my *** off the boat.


bhahaha! CLASSIC


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I got potlicked pretty bad a couple weeks ago. on a sunday, in the landcut with about 7 boats total in a 20 mile stretch, this dude pulls up and anchors about 75 feet away from me. I just stood there staring at him, and then, as God as my witness....I hear my 10 year old son in the background say (pretty loudly) "Dad, what's up with that potlicker"
> 
> I about laughed my *** off the boat.


LMAO!!! Sounds like you taught him well!!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I like to fake them out. When I see a boat checking things out as they go by, we like to start "setting the hook," and pretend we are pulling in fish and throwing them in the ice chest. As soon as they set up for a drift or wade, we haul arse out of there. haha
> 
> On a serious note, I have found a way to keep them off of you. A few fishing trips this winter I hadn't done laundry in a while and was in a pinch for some warm fishing clothes. I dug through my closet and threw on some random wild assortment of mismatched colors and socks on. Bright green shirt, super thick knee high socks with flames on them. I mean, I looked like a complete weirdo... no one potlicked us that day. We were hammering some trout, and still people didn't want to come near me. haha I might have to spray paint my waders next.


Throw on some YMCA to complete your routine.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Reynolds4 said:


> Just have your wife wear a bikini on the boat...doesn't matter if you are catching fish or not someone is going to potlick ya  unless of course she doesn't need to being wearing a bikini...that'll keep em away :rotfl:


This!!! My girlfriend of 2 years is Smokin and always in a bikini and I have never been pulled up on so much by the coast guard in all my years of boating. She didn't believe me that they were just coming up to get a closer look till they pick us out of about 30 boats....pull in for a quick life jacket check and pull out and gone.....not a word to any other boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I got potlicked pretty bad a couple weeks ago. on a sunday, in the landcut with about 7 boats total in a 20 mile stretch, this dude pulls up and anchors about 75 feet away from me. I just stood there staring at him, and then, as God as my witness....I hear my 10 year old son in the background say (pretty loudly) "Dad, what's up with that potlicker"
> 
> I about laughed my *** off the boat.


That quote made this thread

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

waaaaaaaahhhhhh somebody else is fishing close to me waaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> waaaaaaaahhhhhh somebody else is fishing close to me waaaaaaahhhh


Whoever said 250 yards is the rule of thumb hasn't fished in the Laguna.


----------



## falcon (Dec 24, 2011)

If you get your wade cut off by other waders, let them get away from the boat a ways and ease on over and pull their anchor or powerpole up, prob solved, ive done it before and will do it again


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

falcon said:


> If you get your wade cut off by other waders, let them get away from the boat a ways and ease on over and pull their anchor or powerpole up, prob solved, ive done it before and will do it again


You're an idiot.

This forum is full of retards.


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

Winters97gt said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> This forum is full of retards.


:texasflagHeaven help the poor little man I catch on my boat. :texasflag


----------



## falcon (Dec 24, 2011)

Winters97gt said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> This forum is full of retards.


U must be one since your here; idiot, and don't potlick me and you wont have a prob


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Reynolds4 said:


> It just keeps getting better and better!


 I'm hearing the little tune of Kum Ba Ya in my head HAHA!!!


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

shoalnuff said:


> I'm hearing the little tune of Kum Ba Ya in my head HAHA!!!


:headknock Or the theme to ROCKY !:headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

falcon said:


> If you get your wade cut off by other waders, let them get away from the boat a ways and ease on over and pull their anchor or powerpole up, prob solved, ive done it before and will do it again


Better yet why don't you just remove their plug. :spineyes:


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

MMMM MMMM Good

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrB.../?page=2/RK=0/RS=CSlGJo5l5KWO1TsDM4PjQB084dg-


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fishing the Aransas area, seems like every year things get a little worse. 

You have the new guys that don't know any better, and you have the ones that feel like they own the water and do whatever they want. Unfortunately, some of those are guides, and they don't practice what they preach.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

falcon said:


> If you get your wade cut off by other waders, let them get away from the boat a ways and ease on over and pull their anchor or powerpole up, prob solved, ive done it before and will do it again


 Class act. I really don't understand people getting so angry when they are out fishing. Why go if it makes you become an aho?


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

some of you guys kill me-

I go fishing to get away from the World-and all its problems--


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Yep, my days of thrown' up the universal *** gesture, screaming, cussing, and doing doughnuts around people's boat ended about 10 years ago. I thought it over and decided getting that angry over fishing was stupid and counterproductive to my having a good time. Now I wave them on in, try and get them to anchor near my boat, and show them what I'm catching fish on. I get PLENTY of solo days without another boat in sight.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

If you see a potlicker approaching, take the cowl off of your motor and act like you have a problem. They'll do a 180 so quick it will make your head spin. :dance:


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Winters97gt said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> This forum is full of retards.


 wow!! bet hes never done it...


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

robolivar said:


> wow!! bet hes never done it...


Nope, never have. I'm sorry, I'm not into throwing my lures in to other guys boats, shooting guns up in the air to scare people off, or get in somebody's boat to pull their anchor or power pole. Just not my style I guess.

I've had plenty of guys pull up next to me. I just simply move if they are too close. Not worth getting bent out of shape over or possibly commit a felony as has been mentioned.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Winters97gt said:


> Nope, never have. I'm sorry, I'm not into throwing my lures in to other guys boats, shooting guns up in the air to scare people off, or get in somebody's boat to pull their anchor or power pole. Just not my style I guess.
> 
> I've had plenty of guys pull up next to me. I just simply move if they are too close. Not worth getting bent out of shape over or possibly commit a felony as has been mentioned.


Ur fishing mostly down here in the LLM from ur prior posts, it does happen in our bay system occassionally, but prolly much worse up the coast....


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> I'll tell you right now.. If you want to get pot licked put a top drive on your boat... It never fails even if we are not on fish three boats will pull up within 100 yards.


X2 or run a 22 Boston Whaler


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

It does. It's much worse from Corpus to East Bay. I do fish up here some but 3 weekends a month, I make the drive to SPI.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't go fishing to rub elbows with potlickers. I can see if it is the weekend and Im fishing estes flats but if Im in the middle of the bay anchored out slamming fish and some cheesedicks come running up because they see us catching fish I will say something. That is BS
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Kayak vs. boat......:spineyes:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Kayak vs. boat......:spineyes:


Laugh it up, I guess you are another one of those people that think kayak fishermen are inferior and we never catch fish. Hate to break it to you but many of my best trips have been out of a kayak.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Laugh it up, I guess you are another one of those people that think kayak fishermen are inferior and we never catch fish. Hate to break it to you but many of my best trips have been out of a kayak, days any fisherman would be proud of. Don't hate bro.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Laugh it up, I guess you are another one of those people that think kayak fishermen are inferior and we never catch fish. Hate to break it to you but many of my best trips have been out of a kayak.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Not really... Just saying if I were in a kayak in the middle of the bay I wouldn't be talking smack to some DA in a bay boat.. And I wanted to add something of no value to this thread.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Not really... Just saying if I were in a kayak in the middle of the bay I wouldn't be talking smack to some DA in a bay boat.. And I wanted to add something of no value to this thread.


I've caught way more fish out of my kayak than out of a boat...It would really be a DA to have a bay boat and potlick on a guy in a kayak. There are alot of them out there becasue it has happend to me. I was fishing under birds out of my kayak and some yahoo pulled up half throttle right in the middle of them and asked if I was catching anything....I said a few choice words, and yes he was in a bay boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Not really... Just saying if I were in a kayak in the middle of the bay I wouldn't be talking smack to some DA in a bay boat.. And I wanted to add something of no value to this thread.


Here is something of value, at least to us! We still shake our heads about this trip.

Slayer21 and I paddled two miles out to catch up to a couple of pelicans working and just finished catching about 12 trout from 25"- 27 1/2", double hook ups 6 times and we see two guys drifting with binoculars looking right at us. They commenced to put the trolling motor down and ran up on us and put the power pole down and I could hear and feel the shell crunching through the shell. I didnt even have to yell they were so close "potlicking kayaks, really?" And the captain marks the spot on his gps, I heard the beep! They pulled up and cranked the big motor and took off. The bite stopped for some odd reason...
Here is a pic or two from that positive potlicking experience...



















And here is licker #1 marking the spot







A few I kept under 23", let the big girls swim like always.








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Best way? Leave, there's plenty of other places!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Winters97gt said:


> Nope, never have. I'm sorry, I'm not into throwing my lures in to other guys boats, shooting guns up in the air to scare people off, or get in somebody's boat to pull their anchor or power pole. Just not my style I guess.
> 
> I've had plenty of guys pull up next to me. I just simply move if they are too close. Not worth getting bent out of shape over or possibly commit a felony as has been mentioned.


No..i meant tha dude that first said it...guess the quote was confusing...but believe me i understand..that shiz is redonkulous.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just moon them.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds like a plan to me.lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JustSlabs said:


> I've caught way more fish out of my kayak than out of a boat...It would really be a DA to have a bay boat and potlick on a guy in a kayak. There are alot of them out there becasue it has happend to me. I was fishing under birds out of my kayak and some yahoo pulled up half throttle right in the middle of them and asked if I was catching anything....I said a few choice words, and yes he was in a bay boat.


I dont own a yak, I do own a boat. I have been "potlicked" many times in my boat, from shore and wading in the surf. Dont think it really matters as far as the method you are fishing, if you are catching fish you will be potlicked. I just laugh. If I am in my boat and the fish quit biting and I am potlicked rudely. I make sure to get on plane as soon as I put it in gear. A buddy(who is a kayak fishermen) and I did get potlicked by two yaks a few weeks ago fishing lights anchored out of my boat. I could have slapped the dude with my pole. LOL. I pulled the anchor and left with a quickness. Doubt if they caught anything for a long while. BTW I dont have anything against anyone who fishes from a yak.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> I dont own a yak, I do own a boat. I have been "potlicked" many times in my boat, from shore and wading in the surf. Dont think it really matters as far as the method you are fishing, if you are catching fish you will be potlicked. I just laugh. If I am in my boat and the fish quit biting and I am potlicked rudely. I make sure to get on plane as soon as I put it in gear. A buddy(who is a kayak fishermen) and I did get potlicked by two yaks a few weeks ago fishing lights anchored out of my boat. I could have slapped the dude with my pole. LOL. I pulled the anchor and left with a quickness. Doubt if they caught anything for a long while. BTW I dont have anything against anyone who fishes from a yak.


If you can't tell, that day scarred me forever. I guess I am still mad about it. I did find out who it was, turns out daddy let his son and his buddy borrow the Marshall for the day. I even know where they stay. Daddy cant help his son doesnt know better.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

sun burn said:


> Lol that's pretty good!! I usually play really loud rap music and they'll usually leave!!


I wouldn't potlick but this would dang sure make me leave. Hate that junk.


----------



## Cold Beer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm glad Peter, Andrew, John, and James didn't give Jesus a beat down when He approached them while they were fishing. Jesus is the greatest fisherman of them all!!!! Happy Easter to all. Be safe out there on the water. God bless you all and your families.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Last summer fishing the north shoreline of East Bay Galveston, dude rolls up on us, about 40 yds, we're working some birds. My buddy starts telling the guy "hey, the fish are right there cast right there", "no, now they are right there", "behind you". Dude was doing circles working that trolling motor like a rodeo bull. I was in tears!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Aghhhhh!


----------



## Rip'n Lips (Feb 20, 2014)

*For Real!*



DiddyP said:


> Is there a rule/law where it say how far we have to park from each other in the water?
> People's act like their own the water or what?


Some places in our bay systems really don't have a lot of space to spread out. Down in POC you've got to consider the number of people out on the water during the weekends. All the back lakes hardly afford you the 250yrds of room to have in between your boats which I think is way to much anyway.

I think that pot-licking should be a situational case-by-case deal. If your in a wide open spot with no-one in sight and someone comes up & parks within casting distance then I can understand the frustration. But if your at the Jetties and someone is anchored 50yds or so from your boat & the jetties is packed then just chill. Those back lakes will be tight too at some point.

Keep in mind none of us own these waters and if we try to park our boats at least twice the casting distance away from another boat can we just be happy with that?


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

fultonswimmer said:


> Aghhhhh!


^^Right!^^^:rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pfft...just take off your shorts or wading pants and fish naked.

They'll leave.

If they get all excited and try to board you.

You leave.




TH


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

Any time we get to fish people is the last thing we want to see. If somebody gets close enough I can make out there face we just pull anchor and leave for somewhere else.

On another note,
If ya see a a bright red Mako on West Matty tomorrow, I guarantee we are NOT on fish keep driving!!! Lol


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

You want to talk about potlicking go below Livingston Dam when the whites are running!!! It's *** house lol. 
Boats end up stacked side beside all catching fish. 
I once was fishing down there and me and another boat were so close that half the time we would have to pick the others lures up out of our boats. We would laugh and keep catching fish!! 
James


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

My potlicking skills are highly advanced since my new drone was delivered. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Smack....dude.....quit trying to teach the pigs to sing....it wastes your time, and annoys the pigs......


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

falcon said:


> If you get your wade cut off by other waders, let them get away from the boat a ways and ease on over and pull their anchor or powerpole up, prob solved, ive done it before and will do it again


Someone is gonna kick your *** or shoot you if you continue doing that.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Potlicking :rotfl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I swear the next guy I see wearing a CCA cap will get punched in the face.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

The guys that are willing to rant and rave at somebody 250 yards away are the same morons that have a problem with road rage. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

falcon said:


> If you get your wade cut off by other waders, let them get away from the boat a ways and ease on over and pull their anchor or powerpole up, prob solved, ive done it before and will do it again


Surely this is a troll post, no one is this stupid.


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

Kenner21 said:


> Surely this is a troll post, no one is this stupid.


 I don't know about that. There is a lot of stupid in this world. Look who they elected for dictator in chief twice.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I swear the next guy I see wearing a CCA cap will get punched in the face.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


 Haha! That is an epic revival of a previous comment! Smack and Kyle tied for the win today!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Potlicking used to be a Sunday tradition before many of you were even born!


----------



## ratherbfishinchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Most of us are at work making money to fish, what are you doing in momma's basement? Haha

Now that's funny, I don't care who you are...


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Potlickers......#@*%!*

the lowest form of "gravy training"..... with their giant "can't catch fish" ladles!

speckcaster


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Y'all ain't gonna believe this, but, today, I potlicked a pair of eagles. Somebody has pics and was a witness as well as an accomplice.


----------

